# تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟



## احلى ديانة (6 يناير 2008)

تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟

أعرف انــــــــه عظيم

طيب ياكل أعضاء المنتدى سؤال :

تعرف ايه عن ابونــــــا فانوس ؟







قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد لسنة 1998

يقوم بالصلاة ابونا " فانوس دير الانبا بولا "

الجزء الاول 

http://filexoom.com/files/200...fanos0/CD1.wmvالجزء التانى

http://filexoom.com/files/200...fanos0/CD2.wmv




بركة صلوات هذا القديس العظيم أبونا فانوس تكون معنا آمين 
فهو صاحب الشفافية واليد النورانية والمعجزات الربانية 

http://www.copts-mashaheer.com/nb18/p8.htm


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

اختى الغالية لقد وجد هذا الروابط فى موضوع مكتوب هنا فى المنتدى

http://filexoom.com/files/2006/11/6/42658/father%20fanos0/CD1.wmv

http://filexoom.com/files/2006/11/6/42658/father%20fanos0/CD2.wmv

ودا رابط الموضوع وارجو منك تعديل الموضوع وشكر العضو ehabwsha 
 على الروابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33647


----------



## Tabitha (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

صور جميلة جدا شكرا اخي احلى ديانة


ينقل لقسم الصور المسيحية


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

شكرا ليك او لكى على الرد والمرور الكريم


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

بركة صلوات ابونا فانوس تكون معنا امين 

شكرا ليك احلى ديانه على الثور الراائعه وربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## عاطف المصرى (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*



احلى ديانة قال:


> تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟
> 
> أعرف انــــــــه عظيم
> 
> ...



*موضوع شيق الاخ العزيز احلــــــى ديانه 

اتمنى من الرب يسوع يباركك وايضا بركه وشفاعه ابونا فانوس لتكن معنا 

وفى هذا الرابط ما يكمل الموضوع  - :new5:

http://www.copts.net/forum/showthread.php?p=257593&mode=linear#post257593

تحياتى للجميع

--------------------------------​*
*من سيفصلنى عن محبه المسيح 
       المصــــــــرى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

رااااااااااااااااااائع انا كنت بس اسمع عنه
بس عرفته منك
ربنا يباركك فادى


----------



## المجدلية (9 يوليو 2008)

صورة جميله يا احلى ديانه انا كمان شوفت ابونا فانوس بركه كل القديسين تكون معاك وديماا فى تقدم  ومزيد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

عارف يا فادى...

أنا قابلته مرتين وكان ليا حظ انى أسلم عليه وأخد بركته :new5:​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

بركه وصلوان ابونا فانوس تكون معنا

ميرسى اوى على الصور الرائعه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kokielpop (11 يوليو 2008)

*قديس معاصر 

بركة صلاته تكون مع جميعا امين ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

*بركة صلواتة تكون معنا

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## vetaa (14 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يحفظة ويخليه لينا
انا ربنا ادانى انى اشوفه وصلالى
وكنت فرحانة جدا بانى شوفته

شكرا ليك خالص
وصلاته تكون معانا دايما


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تعرف ايه عن ابونا فانوس ؟*

سلام للمسيح


مرسى  اوى على الموضوع 


 وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااا على الموضوع


----------



## gooo19852000 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سبحوا الله فى قديسيه سبحوه باصوات حسنات الصوت المجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالنا المسره اشكرك جدا على الصور


----------



## aymanfree (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بركة صلوات القدسين معانا وفعلا ابونا فانوس دة بركة كبيرة جدا وعلى فكرة دة من السواح
شكرا ليك يا احلا ديانة وربنا يباركك


----------



## ابرهيم الياس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

